# Starting from scratch….New system help needed.



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

I’m pre-wired in a large room for a 9.2 system.

Initially I was thinking about just buying a 9.1 AVR and be done with it, but I may or may never add rears or highs/wides but then again, who knows?

So if I start with a good 5.1 AVR ($1000) range I'm assuming it would it be possible to add additional channels using additional amps. I understand that the AVR must have pre outs (how many?) but I’m not sure how they would interact, but I guess it’s not important at this stage of the game.

I just want to try and future proof a new purchase and have the options to add speakers if desired.

I don’t care about zone 2,3 or 4 options (unless needed) , airplay, Netflix spotify or such things as I can’t get them here anyway.

If I’m anywhere close with my novice logic what would be agood AVR to start with that had the options needed for add-on speakers?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

You can get the Marantz SR7008 in that price range at Accessories4Less.com. It will be refurbished, but it has a warranty from the manufacturer. It's a 9.2 setup, but not atmos capable of that's what you're after.


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

So your opinion is just to go ahead and buy the 9.1 from the start rather than separates later?

I appreciate the input but here's the thing.... I'm in Thailand not your 110v 50Hz. I'm coming to the states soon but even your buy recommendation wouldn't work for me. 
I'll look to see if there available here in 220v

I was just trying to get an idea on 5.1 and separates as needed or 9.1 from the git.

Thanks


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

Bahtman said:


> So your opinion is just to go ahead and buy the 9.1 from the start rather than separates later?
> 
> I appreciate the input but here's the thing.... I'm in Thailand not your 110v 50Hz. I'm coming to the states soon but even your buy recommendation wouldn't work for me.
> I'll look to see if there available here in 220v
> ...


You didn't list you were in Thailand in your original post. Since your ultimate goal was to get to 9.1 and you had a $1000 budget, I suggested a receiver that gave you both. There is not a 5.1 receiver you can purchase that will allow you to get to 9.1 channels with the use of seperates. The reason, it only has processing for 5.1 channels. You must purchase a receiver that has processing for the end number of channels you intend to use.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, just make sure the receiver has pre outs as many lower end ones do not. Ideally you dont really need separate amps for all channels. If you just add one two channel amp for the left and right front speakers most receivers will do just fine driving the rest under load.


----------



## r2t2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Check the AVR's specs. Quite a few come with switchable power. My Yamaha RX-A2030 has switchable 110/220 power. Then all you need is the correct plug for the region.


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, just what I needed to know


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

r2t2 said:


> Check the AVR's specs. Quite a few come with switchable power. My Yamaha RX-A2030 has switchable 110/220 power. Then all you need is the correct plug for the region.


Well I was looking for a switchable one to pick up while in the states, plugs are easy.

I'm on the fence here.... buying in the US may have warranty issues, but cost less.
Buying here is a bit more pricy but warranty would be intact with local dealer.

:dontknow:


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I'm on my way.....kinda.


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

When did you buy your 2030?
I know back in the day, most were switchable but now?

I don't want to use a transformer..no Hz conversion (if that even matters)

A new 2030 here costs about $1700.00


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

There may be legal issues / tax issues associated with transporting electronics internationally. 
Better check both countries import/export regulations.


----------



## ericlilleness (Feb 5, 2015)

From your original post: the assumption that you can buy a 5.1 receiver & add channels later is incorrect. 9.1/9.2 audio is created by "upmixing" 5.1 audio or stereo audio to create the additional channels. If you start out with a 5.1 system & want to move to 9.1 or 9.2 later, at this point in time, you would need to replace the 5.1 receiver with a 9.1/9.2 receiver then add additional speakers. Also, from what little I know about 9.2, it seems some receivers have 2 mono Bass/LFE channels & some have stereo Bass/LFE channels. At this point in time, there are standards for 5.1, but no actual standards for formats beyond 5.1

Having been messing with audio since the late 60's, the current state of affairs is quite confusing. Decisions that used to take 20 minutes now take 20 weeks.

There are many things that are unchanged since the 60's & I would offer this advice:

Your speakers are where you want to spend the largest percentage of your money.
Class A or class A/B amplification is best given everything else is equal. When in doubt buy the amp that weighs the most.
Don't go crazy with expensive cables/speaker wires, but be sure speaker wire is go large enough gauge.

As for HT specifics, the capability to equalize the subwoofer for both frequency & phase is important.
On the receiver end, ESS Sabre DAC's seem to be best, but receivers with other DAC's are fine as well. Onkyo has some receivers that allow you to use front speakers without crossovers as the receiver performs 2-way crossovers in the digital domain.

Best regards, Eric


----------



## r2t2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bahtman said:


> When did you buy your 2030?
> I know back in the day, most were switchable but now?
> 
> I don't want to use a transformer..no Hz conversion (if that even matters)
> ...


About 3 weeks ago. US prices are just shy of a grand. I don't want Atmos, the differences between the 2030 and 2040 aren't showstoppers and the prices of the 2040 are still kind of high. So the 2030 became my go-to AVR especially when you factor in how well Yamaha/Klipsch sound together. :T


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

chashint said:


> There may be legal issues / tax issues associated with transporting electronics internationally.
> Better check both countries import/export regulations.


Outbound, the US never worries about customs and here in Thailand ya just walk thru the green lane.
I'll take it out of the box if I bring one here b/c used is ok, but I've never been stopped before.


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

r2t2 said:


> About 3 weeks ago. US prices are just shy of a grand. I don't want Atmos, the differences between the 2030 and 2040 aren't showstoppers and the prices of the 2040 are still kind of high. So the 2030 became my go-to AVR especially when you factor in how well Yamaha/Klipsch sound together. :T


So you can see why it would be advantageous for me to pick one up there. Common... $700.00+ more?
I'm glad to heard the Yamaha and Klipsch work well together. I've had a RX-V1 when it came out with Klipsh speakers and it was nice.

Someone else said if I like highs go with them but more mellow would be KEF. Both are available here as well but I'd be pushing it trying to get some towers thru BKK customs :gulp:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bahtman said:


> Outbound, the US never worries about customs and here in Thailand ya just walk thru the green lane.
> I'll take it out of the box if I bring one here b/c used is ok, but I've never been stopped before.


Actually the US does restrict certain items to certain Countries, but I don't think Thailand is one of the restricted Countries.


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

ericlilleness said:


> From your original post: the assumption that you can buy a 5.1 receiver & add channels later is incorrect. 9.1/9.2 audio is created by "upmixing" 5.1 audio or stereo audio to create the additional channels. If you start out with a 5.1 system & want to move to 9.1 or 9.2 later, at this point in time, you would need to replace the 5.1 receiver with a 9.1/9.2 receiver then add additional speakers. Also, from what little I know about 9.2, it seems some receivers have 2 mono Bass/LFE channels & some have stereo Bass/LFE channels. At this point in time, there are standards for 5.1, but no actual standards for formats beyond 5.1
> 
> Having been messing with audio since the late 60's, the current state of affairs is quite confusing. Decisions that used to take 20 minutes now take 20 weeks.
> 
> ...



From what I understand the LFE being it to 1 or 2 subs are the same signal and the second would just be used as a "filler". The same can be accomplished with a splitter from a X.1

I don't fall for the song and dance on speaker cables. I've run decent 12ga. speaker wire during construction as there is no carpet to snake it under and the walls are concrete block with little chance of re-wiring without cutting wire runs in the walls with a grinder and doing a patch. I think I did pretty good in that area unless I ever decide to move the system.

Pioneer just released the SC-LX87 at $2400.00 with a free BDP-450 and have promos on the lower LX-77 and LX-57 more in my price range at about $1600.00
They all have ESS Sabre and audio DAC.

Ahhh, the 60's when it was so much easier....

Thanks for the chat


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> Actually the US does restrict certain items to certain Countries, but I don't think Thailand is one of the restricted Countries.


I've never had to fill out a customs report when leaving the states or any country for that matter, only upon arriving wherever and asking to declare.


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

Bahtman said:


> So you can see why it would be advantageous for me to pick one up there. Common... $700.00+ more?
> I'm glad to heard the Yamaha and Klipsch work well together. I've had a RX-V1 when it came out with Klipsh speakers and it was nice.
> 
> Someone else said if I like highs go with them but more mellow would be KEF. Both are available here as well but I'd be pushing it trying to get some towers thru BKK customs :gulp:


Klipsch RB 81's here are about $1100.00 a pair.
Sound about right??


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bahtman said:


> I've never had to fill out a customs report when leaving the states or any country for that matter, only upon arriving wherever and asking to declare.


I worked there for over 20 years... Trust me some things are not allowed to be exported to certain Countries. If you ship it you are more likely to get stopped if it is not allowed to be exported. If you would have been leaving the US, and had a lot of boxes you are more likely to get stopped. :T


----------



## r2t2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bahtman said:


> Klipsch RB 81's here are about $1100.00 a pair.
> Sound about right??


Wow! They can still be had here in the States for around $700 a pair. My Reference series sound sweet with the Yammie!


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

ellisr63 said:


> I worked there for over 20 years... Trust me some things are not allowed to be exported to certain Countries. If you ship it you are more likely to get stopped if it is not allowed to be exported. If you would have been leaving the US, and had a lot of boxes you are more likely to get stopped. :T


Yea, ok but I don't plan on bringing 10 boxes of speakers on the plane. I'm only talking about 1 ARV in my checked baggage as personal belongings.

No harm no foul.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

here is a receiver that would not be huge and do 7 channels and it looks like it can do 220V and 115V.

https://emotiva.com/products/receivers/fusion-8100


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## Bahtman (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm back from an expended stay in the Us, having only brought back a Blu-ray player ones for my area and will buy components here with warranties intact in the country of purchase and 220v.60.

Price competitive arv's are Pioneer SC LX series, Yamaha's RX a series, the Denon X5200w and the Marantz SR 5,6 and 7009.
No Emotiva's here.

Speakers priced somewhat reasonable are PSB's Polk Audio's RTi series, KEF's q series and the JBL 500 series.

Can someone now suggest a good combo from above?
Klipsch's are over priced here and would be to bright given the construction materials.


I'm going to drop the highs for now and probably even the rears but buy the avr capable of adding them later.
Can I buy a 5.1/2 with pre outs and just add an amp to drive the fronts if I upgrades to 7.1 later?

From the MLP to the front stage is about 10' but the sides are about 14' and rears at 12'.
Someone suggested "towers in all positions" given the room size. Any thoughts here?

How do I splice 12ga. stranded speaker wire. I'm a bit short in the raceways and need a few more feet.Tape, bananas?

Thanks for all the ideas and comments. I hope to off to BKK soon for a look see.


----------

